# Winner of the July 2016 Photo of the Month



## snowbear (Aug 9, 2016)

Congratulations to @manny212 for _Boom_, July's winner.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 9, 2016)

Great image Manny; congratulations and well deserved!


----------



## babcia (Aug 9, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 10, 2016)

Congratulations.  Be sure to thank the academy in your speech.  No idea why, but everyone seems to do it... 

Lol


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 10, 2016)

I'd like to thank the Academy for Manny winning !!

congrats, great photo.


----------



## goooner (Aug 10, 2016)

Great shot congrats.


----------



## manny212 (Aug 10, 2016)

WOW ! First , I'd like to thank the Academy , then PS6 followed closely by LR5 . HA!!! Kidding aside ! Thank you all for the honor of winning July's photo of the month , all the images where fantastic and equally worthy . Thanks to all who took the time to vote !


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 10, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 10, 2016)

Big congrats! This month had some exceptional photos.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 20, 2016)

Missed this, conrats!


----------

